
Waterfalls of the Great Lakes Region and Beyond - rubidium
http://gowaterfalling.com/
======
keiferski
_The Man in Seat 61_ is one of these sites, except it's still continually
updated and is probably the single best location for train travel information,
anywhere.

[https://www.seat61.com](https://www.seat61.com)

~~~
52-6F-62
Well I've always wanted to do the VIA Rail Canadian trip from Toronto to
Vancouver via Jasper. Now the page on that one has convinced me I want to do
the most expensive option, too. That "Prestige" class... not too shabby.

[https://www.seat61.com/train-from-toronto-to-
vancouver.htm](https://www.seat61.com/train-from-toronto-to-vancouver.htm)

That and/or the Rocky Mountaineer (how have I not heard of this route?)
[https://www.seat61.com/RockyMountaineer.htm](https://www.seat61.com/RockyMountaineer.htm)

------
Carpetsmoker
[https://www.sheldonbrown.com](https://www.sheldonbrown.com) is another great
one. His website got him to Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown_(bicycle_mechani...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheldon_Brown_\(bicycle_mechanic\))

~~~
tjr225
Virtually anyone who is interested in bicycles has at some point landed on
Sheldon Brown's site. Bless whoever maintains it and Rest in Peace, Sheldon.

------
rubidium
The title has now been editorialized (fairly enough), but I posted this as an
encouragement for all the great "classic" websites. I love seeing others
people are posting here.

Working right now with a static site generator for my own website (Pelican)
and been loving it.

------
thomasedwards
A favourite of mine is a website about Disused Stations in the United Kingdom
[http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/](http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/)

The body tag is <BODY bgcolor="#CCCC99" text="#FF0000">

------
blackhaz
And I admire the one of Berkshire Hathaway Inc. - one of the biggest financial
conglomerates in the world:

[https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/](https://www.berkshirehathaway.com/)

------
ehnto
I was thinking about this last night, and was going to make an ASK HN about
it. How do we build a site to help explore these parts of the web?

I know it would get gamed really, but what if there were an injected "related-
sites" link list as an extension, that drew from a curated directory? That was
how you used to explore, through blog and site "friends of" sections that sent
you on an endless rabbit hole.

I feel like it can't be feed oriented, because that's a more consumption
mindset than exploration mindset, and I feel part of the fun of the old web
was that constant active exploration.

I don't want to turn this into a conversation about SEO, but suffice to say
commerce dominates search results for so many terms that it can be hard to
find anything community oriented, or niche information. So search engines and
feed sites are not quite right for exploration.

~~~
SamuelAdams
Yes, this existed and was popular for some time in the early 2000's. Stumble
Upon was a tool you could use to explore random websites. Some were related by
topic. It was easy to spend several hours exploring new or hardly viewed
websites.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StumbleUpon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StumbleUpon)

~~~
zozbot234
Reddit.com _got started_ as the same kind of service, even though today it has
clearly outgrown that use case altogether and become something like a new
Compuserve BBS of sorts.

------
monkin
Hmm, don't want to be rude, but there is nothing classic about that website.
Actually it's quite modern, and maybe I'm too old to consider site from 2008
as classic. :)

Yet, it's nice source of information.

~~~
dang
The submitted title was 'gowaterfalling.com : example of the "classic" web'.
We changed it per the HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

~~~
pmlnr
Sometimes it would be very good to have an option to tell why the site was
posted. In this particular case, adding a completely new the title made a lot
of sense. Merely posting a site on waterfalls doesn't really fall into the
Hacker News world, but the reason - namely the old web simplicity of it -
does.

~~~
dang
There is such an option. Simply post a comment explaining why you submitted
the site.

~~~
mark-r
Is there anything to guarantee your comment remains the top-most comment?
Otherwise it gets lost in the noise.

~~~
dang
That sort of comment doesn't get lost unless the thread becomes huge, in which
case it's probably less relevant.

Allowing commentary by the submitter to be pinned to the top would break HN's
rule that submitting an article confers no special privilege to interpret it
for the reader. That's a bedrock rule here. It has served super well over the
years.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22level%20playing%20field%22%20&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
drpgq
Unfortunately the Hamilton waterfalls have been so overrun by GTAers (probably
due to Instagram) that the city has cut back access, including banning people
from Albion Falls.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
What are "GTAers"?

~~~
fzzzy
I think GTA means greater toronto area

------
raesene9
The very first site I ever visited on the web is still live some 25 years
later [http://www.armory.com/](http://www.armory.com/)

Older sites are unfortunately ever rarer, thankfully the archive project does
a good job in maintaining a record of all the information they stored.

------
pmlnr
I love these sites. They contain an extensive amount of information, all in a
catalogue that reflects how the creator thinks. My personal all time favourite
is
[http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/](http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/)

~~~
_trampeltier
And how fast these pages load :-)

~~~
pmlnr
There's no black magic in that at all: serve a static HTML page with small
images on modern hardware. Suddenly it becomes visible that our connections
are not 128Kbps ADSL any more, and that the bottleneck is actually JavaScript
processing, not the network.

------
mohammedhdotio
[http://gowaterfalling.com/waterfalls/cascadecanyon.shtml](http://gowaterfalling.com/waterfalls/cascadecanyon.shtml)

If you press Previous or Next you will download un-parsed php file .

let me guess it was hosted on PHP-capable host and now moved to PHP non-
capable host?

------
vanderZwan
I remember last time there was a discussion about this style of websites,
someone posted a link to a static site that showed what kind of amazing things
you could do with a <map> tag[0], but I forgot to bookmark it.

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/ma...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/map)

------
xorand
I don't get it, is "classic" bad? My page is online since 1995 and is still
the best way I share my work. There surely are many "classic" style sites,
with unique information. I'd encourage everybody who has something rare to
share, to do this in a "classic" way.

[http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/](http://imar.ro/~mbuliga/)

------
maxaigner
As everyone seems to be adding 'classic' websites, here's a similar website
about lighthouses and lighthouse conservancy:

[http://www.michiganlights.com](http://www.michiganlights.com)

Bonus:

[http://www.terrypepper.com/lights/](http://www.terrypepper.com/lights/)

------
antupis
I hope someday we get truly minimalist movement around the web design. Static
site generators are a good start.

------
IvanK_net
I think I wrote the manual about my software in the same manner :)
[https://www.photopea.com/learn/](https://www.photopea.com/learn/) It also
loads very fast and the HTML code is readable :)

------
theklub
Here's a good classic website with endless information on one topic...

[https://www.collectingsnapon.com/](https://www.collectingsnapon.com/)

------
swarnie_
Last Modified: Saturday, 18-May-2019 18:38:40 MDT.

Someone is still maintaining this... How/Why?

~~~
codesections
How? By writing new html pages when they take a picture of a new waterfall.

Why? Well, as the FAQ on the site says, because they like waterfalls.

More generally, I'm not sure why it strikes you as odd that this site is still
being updated. The old(er) way of building sites hasn't gone anywhere, and
this site seems perfectly functional. Why _not_ contenue to update it?

